# High tech tank with sand substrate



## LukeDaly (16 Jun 2015)

Hey guys, 

Starting a new build and this time I want to try out the dry start method with a reptile fogger mostly for mosses on my wood, although I do want to try out some other plants using the same method! 

I will be using compressed CO2 on a timer once flooded and EI dosing so my main question is how will the tank do with a sand substrate JBL Sansibar river sand to be exact. 

I am willing to add root tabs, via purchasing or DIY. 

Thanks, 
Luke.


----------



## EnderUK (18 Jun 2015)

Tank will do absolutely fine with sand and water column fertilization. I use both silver sand and coarse builders sand (needs a lot of washing), both _dirt _cheap.


----------



## LukeDaly (18 Jun 2015)

Awesome! Got the sand washed and into the tank this morning!


----------

